# Google Chrome: Enable color management



## mrsfotografie (Jun 22, 2015)

I finally fixed the most annoying issue I had with Google Chrome - a lack of color management so photo's don't look as good as they should. Other than that I do actually like this browser a lot.

This is the fix I found on the internet, and it works for me:

Add ' --enable-monitor-profile' to the shortcut target.

So for instance change the shortcut target to this:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --enable-monitor-profile

Screenshot of the dialog attached: (right click on the Google Chrome shortcut and select 'properties').

Enjoy


----------

